# Light mover



## peacock (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking for info. on either making (preferred) or buying a light mover.
I'd like to make it adaptable so it can be lengthened and or shortened.
Also, like info. on the density of light.  I have a 400 MH (600 be better?), so was planning on
7 feet long and about 3 feet (or less) wide, height of ceiling is 6 feet.    Would the light mover work for this plan.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you talking about a track the light moves on?

This wouldnt be needed, 1 light can cover all that.


----------



## Tater (Jul 7, 2008)

You could try to find yourself an old garage door opener and modify it.  Or set up a slider to mount the light on with a cabel and electric motor on a timer to move the light back and forth.  Or drop some bucks lol.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

peacock said:
			
		

> Looking for info. on either making (preferred) or buying a light mover.
> I'd like to make it adaptable so it can be lengthened and or shortened.
> Also, like info. on the density of light. I have a 400 MH (600 be better?), so was planning on
> 7 feet long and about 3 feet (or less) wide, height of ceiling is 6 feet. Would the light mover work for this plan.


 
*LightRail is the best commercial 1 available, comes with 4ft sections of rail and can be customized easily. About $200us*

*:farm: I made a simple 1 to move my light 2 ft left and then 2 ft right. I supported the light on a sliding shower door rail cut to fit the grow area, then I attached a 1/2 inch dowel about 30 inches long to the edge of an oscillating fan, I then ran a piece of wire fishing line thru a ring eye on the left and right of the grow area and then to the left and right sides of the reflector and back to the dowel end. When the fan oscilates to ventilate the grow, it also pulls the light to the left 2 ft and then back to the right 2 ft. that can give you a bit more grow area, double in my case.  In your case, it will enable you to use the whole 7 ft width, instead of just 44 inches with a static 400w:hubba:*


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 7, 2008)

Look through www.paradigmgardens.com its the best and only place to buy all your equipment for growing  look for the light adjustments they seem to work for me


----------



## Growdude (Jul 8, 2008)

IMO light movers are a waste of money, you either have enogh lumens are you dont.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 8, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> IMO light movers are a waste of money, you either have enogh lumens are you dont.


Exactly. If you need to move around your lamps to get enough light to certain plants, then that's all the more time that the other plants in the grow room aren't getting enough light.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

my freinds sellin his that he paid 200 for,for only 80.hes just tryin to get rid of all his stuff though.i was thinkin bout gettin it,but im with these guys,u either have enough lumens or you dont,my friend told me it got to be such a pain in the you know what havin to move the plants on the end to the middle everyday.thats my $.02-peace


----------



## greenfoxx (Oct 29, 2009)

ahh we just did a post asking about these.  The reason we were thinking of getting one, was we just caught a glimpse of a friends set up, which had a light mover and 1000 watt light in guest bedroom, and he stated that it was nice, cause you could place the lights lower, to keep them in the red spectrum more, and not have to worry about the light burning the plants, since it was in constant motion.   Is this true?  Or is it really just a waste of money?  We currently have a 8 x 10 ft room for flowering, and this is where we were going to use the mover.

Greenfoxx's


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2009)

greenfoxx said:
			
		

> ahh we just did a post asking about these.  The reason we were thinking of getting one, was we just caught a glimpse of a friends set up, which had a light mover and 1000 watt light in guest bedroom, and he stated that it was nice, cause you could place the lights lower, to keep them in the red spectrum more, and not have to worry about the light burning the plants, since it was in constant motion.   Is this true?  Or is it really just a waste of money?  We currently have a 8 x 10 ft room for flowering, and this is where we were going to use the mover.
> 
> Greenfoxx's



I posted a reply in the thread that you started re light movers.

However, I did not all the particulars, so I will add to my previous post.  You are grossly underlit with a 1000W and 80 sq ft--a light mover will only do so much.  An 80 sq ft space requires about 400,000 lumens or 3 1000W lights to be adequately lit.  If the reason you are looking at a light mover is to get your light closer to your plants, you would be far better off getting an air cooled hood and keeping your grow space smaller.  I have an air cooled 1000W and I can keep the plants about 6" from the glass without any burn.


----------

